# Required Profile Fields



## technomancer (Oct 10, 2006)

Seems Biography and Interests fields are now marked as required in the User CP Profile page. Found this out when I went to remove the FireworX from my gear. WTF?


----------



## bostjan (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah I noticed that, too. Guess my profile remains unchanged, because I'm too lazy to fill it all out. In fact, I'm too lazy to even fini


----------



## Ryan (Oct 11, 2006)

^ lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Seems Biography and Interests fields are now marked as required in the User CP Profile page. Found this out when I went to remove the FireworX from my gear. WTF?



Correct. It's to slow down bots and scripts that auto-register to post spam.


----------

